# Technical articles for the novice and experienced brewers.



## wide eyed and legless (3/3/18)

Found this in an old thread hopefully will be easier to find here.
http://www.lowoxygenbrewing.com/uncategorized/list-of-brewing-references/


----------



## fungrel (3/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Found this in an old thread hopefully will be easier to find here.
> http://www.brewery.org/Library.html


Every single link i clicked resulted in an error.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/3/18)

fungrel said:


> Every single link i clicked resulted in an error.


Your right I will put this one in instead.
http://www.lowoxygenbrewing.com/uncategorized/list-of-brewing-references/


----------



## DU99 (3/3/18)




----------



## Yuz (3/3/18)

This is gold 
“Radler” is a mixed beer drink of 50% Helles Bier and 50% Sprite/7UP. The Brits call this a “Shandy”. It is usually mixed at the bar;
however, Warsteiner isselling this concoction in a beer bottle, but the bottle is labeled “Mischbiergetraenk” and not “Beer”. Therefore,
the Reinheitsgebot does not apply.


----------



## Whistlingjack (3/3/18)

Ooops... realised the above post was off topic


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/3/18)

Fining.
https://www.morebeer.com/articles/clarifying_homebrew


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/3/18)

One of Boak & Bailey's permanent pages. Virtual Beer Library..
https://boakandbailey.com/guides-lists/virtual-beer-library/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/18)

Brewers Friend Blog
https://www.brewersfriend.com/blog/...mail&utm_term=0_198540b0cc-4368012ab4-9429657


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/2/19)

Brooklyn Brewery yeast starter.
https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/brooklyn-brewery-tips-yeast-health/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/2/19)

Beer.
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/14356007.a03_421.pub2

Microbiology of Beer and Brewing.
https://mmbr.asm.org/content/77/2/157


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/2/19)

Came upon on a site last night Academia.eu which has technical brewing books which are very expensive I am not sure about the legalities involved putting the books directly to here but could be well worth a visit for anyone interested. I got Brewing Yeast and Fermentation by Chris Boulton and David Quain.


----------



## fungrel (10/2/19)

Here are the presentations from anhc 2018. Some interesting content for beginners:
https://www.anhc.com.au/presentations


----------



## MHB (10/2/19)

The IBD still has some great free learning resources.
Most of its behind a pay wall nowadays (members Only) but some like these bits are well worth reading.
The Tim O'Rourke series should be downloaded and filed by anyone interested in how brewing works, anything by Charlie Bamforth is worth knowing.
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/7/19)

https://academic.oup.com/femsyr/article/17/4/fox038/3861261

https://www.nature.com/news/ale-genomics-how-humans-tamed-beer-yeast-1.20552


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/12/19)

https://mmbr.asm.org/content/77/2/157


----------

